# Waltham Massive With Thickest Crystal



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well another one on its way. Reason I picked this one up, its about the thickest glass ever used. Fully serviced ready to rock. Nice Elk engraving and no pocket wear to the front and back covers. This guys sells simply the best pieces I have come across. I know most of you don't find pocket pieces exciting, me though as long as exceptionally clean and taken care of these buggers will last a life time yet. For something well over 100yrs old still looks like new.


----------



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, beautiful piece. By the way, your photographs are amazing. What camera do you use / what technique to get such clear details pictures?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are the sellers pics, since he takes good ones saves me time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

James said:


> They are the sellers pics, since he takes good ones saves me time!


Stunning James


----------



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Then my compliments to your seller. Still, I've seen the photos from some of your other posts, and they are most impressive.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

James

Tell me what you think the thick glass is about.

Is it original, retrofit, special purpose???

Certainly most remarkable


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

No its the original glass! So many pocket pieces you see now with replaced glass, candy glass, or plastic. Some of the English pieces used thick glass, almost all of the American pieces did, when an open face design. These pieces were used while riding horses, bouncing in carriages and getting into good old gun fights, bar fights etc, mind you the upper class also had these but more usually the hunter style, gold cases along that line. You would not see a farmer with a gold piece unless it was for Sunday worship. So they had real thick glass to avoid breakage when carrying as they were meant, in the pocket with other pocket stuff of the times, bullets, coins, no car keys lol! Then came the Swiss pieces and wristwatches I think, while the English and American stuck with the tried and tested designs.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

oops forgot to follow up with pics









Piece is running fine. A little corrosion on the regulator scale but knew that. What I did not know is it was the original domed glass, yep domed. I love these old glass in some pics if you look close you can see the bubbles in it. Hmm domed glass, maybe a 50m rating









Excuse the harsh lighting here and my Elk pics were hard to capture!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

